# What should i feed baby 3" Jardini Arrow?



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

WOO! hes loves teh blood worms!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

How long have you had it? What are you keeping it with? You might have to buy some feeder guppies Or ghost shrimp for now so it does not starve to death. Freeze dried is not going to be good enough. You should of tried some frozen foods like brine shrimp or krill.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Jackson said:


> How long have you had it? What are you keeping it with? You might have to buy some feeder guppies Or ghost shrimp for now so it does not starve to death. Freeze dried is not going to be good enough. You should of tried some frozen foods like brine shrimp or krill.


just got him today.. hes okay with pellets because he went for the arowana sticks, he just spitem out cause theyre too big and hard for him. right now hes alone in a 10 gal, because i dont trust him with my small peacocks because they are a bit bigger and i dont trust em. ive got mysis shrimp and bloodworms in my freezer that i forgot about actually.. ill try em tomorow


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ChuckRum said:


> just got him today.. hes okay with pellets because he went for the arowana sticks, he just spitem out cause theyre too big and hard for him. right now hes alone in a 10 gal, because i dont trust him with my small peacocks because they are a bit bigger and i dont trust em. ive got mysis shrimp and bloodworms in my freezer that i forgot about actually.. ill try em tomorow


Good thing it goes for the pellets. Keep trying with them. If it does not swallow that's ok just feed it frozen or live so it eats and keep trying with the pellets. It will come around soon enough. They are very easy to wean off of live foods.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ChuckRum said:


> just got him today.. hes okay with pellets because he went for the arowana sticks, he just spitem out cause theyre too big and hard for him. right now hes alone in a 10 gal, because i dont trust him with my small peacocks because they are a bit bigger and i dont trust em. ive got mysis shrimp and bloodworms in my freezer that i forgot about actually.. ill try em tomorow


soak the stick and it will get soft


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> soak the stick and it will get soft


he kind agave up on the sticks after his first attempt, cause i tried that after . oh well ill keep trying


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Jackson said:


> Good thing it goes for the pellets. Keep trying with them. If it does not swallow that's ok just feed it frozen or live so it eats and keep trying with the pellets. It will come around soon enough. They are very easy to wean off of live foods.


yea not like my stupid peacock basss!

i got my damn datnoid from live to smelts!, and i hear theyre almost impossible, but my bass wont touchem.. hopefully a couple days of starving and persistence will do the trick


----------

